# Comparing a couple of Ruger’s budget 9mm compact carry guns



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Comparing a couple of Ruger's budget 9mm compact carry guns (VIDEO)


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Comparing a couple of Ruger's budget 9mm compact carry guns (VIDEO)


Other than the cosmetics, I'm sure it performs just as well as the original. I like my Ruger pistols.


----------



## vba (Jun 14, 2018)

I much prefer the LC9s over the EC9s because I can put night sights on it which is exactly what was done.


----------

